# Anyone with Brown Recluse Spiders...



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

I have only been in the Wichita are for a year now and the(the spiders) freaked me out last summer but now with Bailey, I am even more worried... and its that time of year again and they are coming out of hiding!!!







I was pooper scooping in the back yard just now and a few of them emerged after turning over a couple of leaves







...I know how bad the bites can hurt people and they are deadly to small animals.









People around here spray their houses for them and treat the outside yards too but am also worried about chemicals around the house... damned if you do damned if you dont kinda thing! I have search the internet a ton and spraying for them seems to be the only way. We have sticky traps around inside of the house but they only do so much...

Anyone else in similar locations where reculse spiders are a problem??? What do you do???









Here are some sites for those not familiar with them:
From University of Kentucky College of Agriculture
Things you can do to reduce the chances of being bitten by a brown recluse spider
Brown Recluse Spider - OSU


Or am I just being crazy paranoid?!?!

~Leslie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

yuck!








I know we probably have them here. I think our shed has them...but I don't go in there much to check them that close. My sister's house was infested (she found out after she bought it!)
She had to go through SEVERAL expensive treatments and they still come to spray. She has small childeren and the spiders are just part of their everyday life. I would have to accidently on purpose knock over a burning candle myself. I can't STAND spiders, especially the bitey kind.







I don't know how all of them escaped ever getting bitten. She would find them all the time living and dead in dishes, the toybox, just crawling out of the vents.














{shivers and goosebumps} They have reduced in number of course now with her treatments. If I talk to her this weekend, I will see if she has any suggestions. She had small chihuahua dogs too...none of them ever got a spider bite.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> ...If I talk to her this weekend, I will see if she has any suggestions. She had small chihuahua dogs too...none of them ever got a spider bite.[/B]


Oh please do... I would REALLY appreciate it... it's really wigging me out!!! 

Thanks!

~Leslie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Yipes! I've got the whammies just hearing Brinkley's and Neyland's mom's story. Spiders give me the heebie/geebies so bad. We have fire ants here in South Carolina and I'm scared to death that Noelle will get one of those bites. I really try to watch for them ... but they are so tiny it's really hard.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

This was in our mailbox last week. He had already made himself a web and was getting all cosy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was bitten by a brown recluse back in the 1980's and it was a horrific experence.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> This was in our mailbox last week. He had already made himself a web and was getting all cosy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES BLACK WIDOW! Years ago they made a home in my laundry room... no laundry got done until they were ALL gone... ask my sons. hehehehee

Pat I am so VERY sorry to hear you have been bitten... it must have been very nasty.


Melanie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't have any suggestions, we don't have a lot of gross bugs here in the Midwest. I did receive an email a few weeks ago with a couple of pictures of a man's hand that had been bitten by the brown recluse and if they were real and not photo shopped....God help anyone that gets bitten! 

I know when we used to get our lawn sprayed we only had to stay off of it for 24 hours, but that was only for weeds and grubs I think. I hope you can find something that is safe for you and your furbaby!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> I don't have any suggestions, we don't have a lot of gross bugs here in the Midwest. I did receive an email a few weeks ago with a couple of pictures of a man's hand that had been bitten by the brown recluse and if they were real and not photo shopped....God help anyone that gets bitten!
> 
> I know when we used to get our lawn sprayed we only had to stay off of it for 24 hours, but that was only for weeds and grubs I think. I hope you can find something that is safe for you and your furbaby!!
> 
> ...


I rec'd that e-mail too.







Yikes, and they probably were real, because I've seen some from a pest control company and they were similar. Something bit me on the bottom of my foot this weekend and all I could think about was this thread. I keep checking the spot to make sure it doesn't start looking wierd. I heard that you never even feel a brown recluse bite you. I didn't feel anything bite my foot, but it's been itching like crazy.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

We treated our front yard one week with a powder that was supposedly for ticks, flees, spiders, ants, etc. Instructions suggest applying in just before a rain and keep the animals off it until rain can wash it in the soil. We watched the local weather, did the front lawn one week and peed the prince out back, then the next week treated the back yard while his majesty returned to his usual watering and fertalizing of the front yard. Did it work? Who knows. Haven't seen any creepy crawlies since, though.

Samsonsmom

PS - Had an encounter myself with a black widow when I was 8. Easily the most painful thing that has ever happened to me. Kudos to anyone brave enough to get close enough to take that picture.


----------

